# Teclado de embolos y resortes: se consigue?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola: no se si es el subforo mas adequado para esto pero ahi va: quiero comprar un teclado de embolos y resortes, como los que se usaban en los '90, pero que sea nuevo. Se puede conseguir eso en el pais, o habra que comprarlo afuera? Si lo tengo que pagar mil pesos los pago.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

Yo tenía uno "mecánico" en el pc, en realidad es de membrana como todos pero cada tecla lleva un muelle etc y hace "cilck"
BENQ 6312 TA


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 3, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo tenía uno "mecánico" en el pc, en realidad es de membrana como todos pero cada tecla lleva un muelle etc y hace "cilck"
> BENQ 6312 TA



Claro, los que hacen click son los buckling-spring, invento de IBM. Yo busco uno mecanico sin click y con PCB que son capacitivos. El embolo termina en una laminita redonda que al bajar uno dos pads del impreso. No me gustaria tener que comprar uno de segunda mano. Que se hacen se hacen.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

Pues será cuestión de buscar en catálogos de ordenadores "profesionales", seguramente existirán.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 3, 2012)

Podrias orientarme? Por que no se que son esos catalogos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

Yo tampoco, ve a una tienda de informática de confianza en la que quieran ayudar y no vender de lo que ya tengan y pregunta a ver.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 3, 2012)

O.K. Precisamente acabo de llamar a una que vende solo componentes high-end.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

si no encontras nada hace asi:
pregunta en un par de casas que reparen, deciles lo que buscas, ellos desarman y es mas posible que sepan que un vendedor.
sino la otra es ver a alguno que venda rezagos por 2 mangos.

¿ cual es el problema en comprar usado ?? 
calculo que es para algun "uso especial " sino , no te importaria como esta hecho el teclado .


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 3, 2012)

Ningun uso especial. Se ve  que no le das mucha bola al teclado. El teclado es la herramienta que te permite acceder a la computadora y, salvo los que estiran la mano como los bebes hacen para apoderarse de todo, usando raton a troche y moche, buena parte del tiempo lo estas USANDO. Luego, debes fijarte muy bien que clase de teclado compras.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2012)

LO USO, pero en verdad no sabia que habia diferencia, es mas, hasta uno piensa que mas moderno seria mejor...... 

bueno, si vos sabes por que lo usas mucho y decis que hay una notoria ventaja.....
pues prestare atencion a ver si descubres alguna marca en especial y vere de comprarlo.
comenta que descubris !!!!!!!!!!!!!

es sabio aprender de quien sabe .
un saludo y gracias


----------



## djwash (Ago 3, 2012)

Y ya que estas, estaria bueno que explicaras mas o menos si queres las ventajas de tener un teclado de este tipo por sobre un buen teclado moderno...


----------



## analogico (Ago 3, 2012)

dificil

lo mejor  que puedes conseguir en teclados  es un gamer o un teclado militar


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 4, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> LO USO, pero en verdad no sabia que habia diferencia, es mas, hasta uno piensa que mas moderno seria mejor......
> 
> bueno, si vos sabes por que lo usas mucho y decis que hay una notoria ventaja.....
> pues prestare atencion a ver si descubres alguna marca en especial y vere de comprarlo.
> ...



Resumo: durabilidad es mucho mas grande pero dados los precios tan bajos de los nuevos no es un factor de peso. Lo fundamental es la carrera de la tecla (carrera como en el embolo de un motor) que en los nuevos es insignificante, junto con la "pulsacion", como el dedo siente la tecla. En un piano acustico, el de tu casa o uno de concierto, tenes un buen ejemplo de teclas con buen mecanismo. Una perfoverificadora IBM de los anos de las tarjetas, es el ejemplo exacto. Si la pudieras probar, verias como es el dia y la noche. Te refiero al articulo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_(computing)#Key_switches > Technology si lees ingles (en castellano solo habla de la disposicion de las teclas). 

En una maquina de escribir de las viejas veras que las teclas se hallan escalonadas. Esto pudo obedecer a razones de construccion pero ss adapta muy bien a la mano (es ergonomico). En los teclados para maquinas de escritorio de los '90, las teclas estaban escalonadas tambien, aunque no tanto por razones de economia. Ahora los teclados son planos. Una tecla actuada por resorte, dentro de lo barato, y con buena carrera ofrece una pulsacion que, si fueras pianista, detectarias al instante como superior.

Pero dado que tu mano interactua continuamente con el teclado, es importantisimo que no afecte tu rendimiento. Si trabajas con mala iluminacion, podes no darte cuenta, pero tu rendimiento baja! Si trabajas con un mal teclado, la cosa es la misma. En un teclado decente, como los viejos, tu rendimiento se cuadruplicaria (sabiendo escribir a maquina, se entiende). Pero hay infinitas cosas para decir sobre los teclados, que son una pieza de ingenieria mecanica y electrica y el punto sobre el cual actuas sobre la maquina.


----------



## djwash (Ago 4, 2012)

Interesante, hay teclados que tienen aun un minimo escalonamiento en las teclas, pero es minimo y aun asi se siente la diferencia contra teclados mas caros, estoy hablando de un teclado Genius comun y silvestre...

Hace muchos años (8) trabajaba en un cyber, habia un teclado de esos que tienen divididas las teclas, y en el medio... Algo asi era:






Al principio era algo dificil, pero me acostumbre y me costo volver al teclado comun.

Aun asi no es algo que me quite el sueño ya que todavía le pego unas miradas al teclado, se que no escribo correctamente usando todos los dedos como debería ser, y mi trabajo no depende de escribir a altas velocidades ...


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 4, 2012)

Creo que necesitamos volver al tema del titulo del thread. La respuesta sobre teclados militares o gamers fue util, aunque los gamers son cada vez mas berretas (malos) . Adios.


----------



## djwash (Ago 4, 2012)

Ah, ok, mi respuesta fue inutil por lo visto, suerte con lo que buscas...


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 4, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Ah, ok, mi respuesta fue inutil por lo visto, suerte con lo que buscas...


De ninguna manera. Todas las respuestas son utiles.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2012)

sos de buenso aires:
viste mercadolibre ?? 
o en la web los anuncios de las principales empresas (musimundo fravega, garbarino .

para los neofitos, no pods poner una foto de lo que estas buscando ??


----------



## analogico (Ago 4, 2012)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> En una maquina de escribir de las viejas veras que las teclas se hallan escalonadas. Esto pudo obedecer a razones de construccion



las teclas son escalonadas por razones de construcción 
si las pusieran todas al mismo nivel el teclado seria del nivel de la tecla mas alta o el teclado de 1 metro de ancho


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 6, 2012)

Y que estoy diciendo?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2012)

lo puedo decir yo tambien ????................


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 9, 2012)

A titulo ilustrativo (de un articulo en www.overclock.net):


   La guia del teclado mecanico

   Hecho: Practicamente todos los teclados vendidos con la computadora o
   en casas de articulos por menor usan domos de goma debajo de sus
   teclas. Esta es la misma tecnologia usada en los remotos baratos de TV.
   Se hace que sean tan baratos como sea posible fabricarlos, para 
   maximizar las ganancias. Si, esto tambien incluye los teclados de
   alto precio. Luego, para que aceptar algo que esta hecho tan barato
   como es posible?


   Entonces porque quiere USTED un teclado mecanico?

   Para la mayoria de la gente todo se trata de como se siente. Con el 
   teclado con que esta tipeando ahora mismo tenes que presionar la 
   tecla todo el camino hasta el fondo para hacer que sea sensada. Esto
   desperdicia un monton de energia y causa fatiga, ya que casi todo tu 
   esfuerzo se gasta empujando una pieza solida de plastico. Las llaves
   de mecanicas de teclas estan disenadas para que sensen antes de llegar
   al fondo, de modo que Ud necesita aplicar la fuerza necesaria para 
   actuar sobre la llave, sin desperdiciarla. Y con tantos tipos de
   llaves como hay puede escoger aquel con el que esta mas comodo, ya
   que cada uno se siente de diferente manera. Y la mayoria de la gente
   que prueba uno jamas vuelve a usar domos de goma, porque se dan 
   cuenta de cuan "torpes" realmente se sienten.

El articulo, aqui.


----------

